# The Topic Game



## KenOC

Easy rules. A person suggests a topic, and the idea is to name a piece of music connected closely with that topic, normally by either the piece’s title or what the piece is "about". Whoever makes the first decent response then suggests a new topic. Please don’t choose an impossible topic!

I’ll start it off: Human flight.


----------



## LezLee

Daedalus - Errolyn Wallen & The Brodsky Quartet


----------



## KenOC

Right on Lez! Now you need to provide a new topic.


----------



## Bulldog

KenOC said:


> Right on Lez! Now you need to provide a new topic.


Boy, you want everything done just right.


----------



## LezLee

:tiphat:

OK. Painters

Just a thought:

There doesn’t seem much mileage in only one suggestion at a time. It’s just whoever gets here first. What about a few suggestions for people to listen to and comment on?


----------



## KenOC

Painters: Hindemith's _Mathis der Maler _is an opera about a painter in the early 1500s.

New topic: *Noon*.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dvorák's The *Noon* Witch. BTW, a magnificent tone poem.

New topic: Moon


----------



## cougarjuno

Debussy - Claire de Lune

New Topic -- Hats


----------



## KenOC

Hats: The Three-Cornered Hat, Falla.

*Dogs*.


----------



## Phil loves classical

KenOC said:


> Hats: The Three-Cornered Hat, Falla.
> 
> *Dogs*.


Prelude to an afternoon of some dogs?


----------



## KenOC

"Dogs" is a hard one. But how about the 11th of Elgar's Enigma Variations? Elgar wrote that it was "…suggested by his (George Sinclair's) great bulldog, Dan (a well-known character) falling down the steep bank into the River Wye (bar 1); his paddling upstream to find a landing place (bars 2 and 3); and his rejoicing bark on landing (second half of bar 5). G.R.S. said, 'Set that to music'. I did; here it is."

I pass on the new topic; anybody can suggest one.

BTW cheating is fair in this game. I quickly found "Jordan and the Dog Woman," a chamber composition in five movements...


----------



## Manxfeeder

There's also Satie's Flabby Preludes for a Dog.

*Island/Islands.*


----------



## senza sordino

Manxfeeder said:


> *Island/Islands.*


An imaginary trip to the Faroe Islands Carl Nielsen

New Topic: 
The automobile


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> New Topic:
> The automobile


Bizet's automotive opera, _Car Men_? Oh, never mind.

Seriously, Frederick Shepherd Converse (1871-1940), _Flivver Ten Million_. Written to commemorate the 10 millionth Ford automobile in 1927. It even has a story!


----------



## KenOC

New topic: *Lepidoptera*.


----------



## ArtMusic

KenOC said:


> New topic: *Lepidoptera*.


Cricket Symphonie by the great Georg Philipp Telemann (TWV50:1)


----------



## Art Rock

Crickets do not belong to the lepidoptera family, right?

Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto by two Chinese composers, He Zhanhao (何占豪, born 1933) and Chen Gang (陈钢, born 1935). A bit saccharine, but not bad:


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: chemical element(s).


----------



## cougarjuno

(Chemical Elements) --Mercury by Holst or Lehar: Gold and Silver Concert Waltz or Mosolov -- Iron Foundry

New Topic: Leaves


----------



## Art Rock

* taps microphone*

Hello, is this thing on?


----------



## MarkW

I vaguely remember some mid-20th century who wrote a piece called Autumn Leaves. Can't remember whom, but maybe Japanese?

New Topic: non-citrus fruit (Love for Three Oranges is too obvious)


----------



## LezLee

Satie - Trois morceaux en form de poire

Next topic - Furniture


----------



## Nereffid

LezLee said:


> Satie - Trois morceaux en form de poire
> 
> Next topic - Furniture


Tafelmusik/Musique de table - Telemann.

Next topic: Household appliances.


----------



## LezLee

Mosolov - Iron Foundry

Next : Footwear


----------



## CnC Bartok

Anything by Schumann????

The Clog Dance from La Fille Mal gardee

Autumn Leaves is a song by Jozef Kozma, btw.

next: Sports not involving a ball


----------



## LezLee

Michael Torke - Javelin

Next: Meat


----------



## Granate

I'm a blatant ignorant for this thread. But it's an amazing idea. Congratulations Ken!


----------



## waldvogel

Meat? Haydn Symphony #83 “La Poule” or “The Chicken”

Next topic: Countries of Africa


----------



## LezLee

Luigini - Ballet Egyptien

Next - Dairy products


----------



## Manxfeeder

William Bolcolm, Amor (Cabaret Songs): "Even the ice cream man, (free icecreams by the score), Instead of shouting butter pecan, one look at me, He shouted, "Amor, Amor, Amor!"

*A facial feature.*


----------



## jim prideaux

*A facial feature.*[/QUOTE]

The Nose-Shostakovich

next-a beveridge


----------



## KenOC

Deleted post. Jim beat me!


----------



## KenOC

Bach: Coffee Cantata

Next: *Government*.


----------



## waldvogel

KenOC said:


> Bach: Coffee Cantata
> 
> Next: *Government*.


The Consul by Gian Carlo Menotti

Next topic: Rivers


----------



## KenOC

Rivers: Mississippi Suite, Grofe.

Next topic: *Shaving*.


----------



## LezLee

Sorry, duplicate post


----------



## cougarjuno

Shaving: Haydn -- My Mother Bids Me Bind My *Hair*, from English Canzonettas Book I

New Topic: Roads


----------



## KenOC

I was thinking of Haydn too, his string quartet "The Razor."

Roads: Michael Daugherty, Route 66, and Sunset Strip.

Next topic: *Fish (not mammals!)*


----------



## CnC Bartok

Anything by Jakub Jan RYBA*

Next: anything to do with The Atom

*Czech for fish


----------



## LezLee

John Adams -Dr. Atomic

Next: Architecture


----------



## KenOC

John Alden Carpenter, Skyscrapers.

Somebody else can choose a new topic.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Fair enough, Ken. It was originally called 8'37", so if you can give me the symbols of elements 8 and 37 without looking at the periodic table, it's yours!

It even spells a word...


----------



## cougarjuno

Architecture: Villa Lobos -- The New York Skyline Melody

New Topic -- Night


----------



## KenOC

Night: Transfigured Night, Schoenberg. (Or the Haydn symphony, or that von Suppe overture...)

Next:* Star(s).*


----------



## leonsm

Star: John Philip Sousa's march "The Stars and Stripes Forever"

Next: Anxiety


----------



## KenOC

leonsm said:


> Next: Anxiety


Makes me think of online bartenders... (see the anagram thread)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Anxiety: Siegfried (Wagner) Act III Prelude.

Next: Magic.


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikov6 said:


> Next: Magic.


Wagner's Magic Fire Music, or Mozart's Magic Flute. (Or Victor Herbert, The Magic Knight.)

Next: *Cetacians*.

(BTW "online bartenders" = Leonard Bernstein; I was thinking of his _Age of Anxiety_.)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Cetacians: And God Created Great Whales (Hovhaness)

Next: Technology


----------



## KenOC

Technology: Honegger, Pacific 231.

Next:*History *(as a subject). This may be a tough one. Think about the violin chinrest.


----------



## KenOC

Too obscure, sorry. I was thinking of Louis Spohr: Symphony Nr. 6 in G Major, Op. 116 (Historical), where each movement is supposed to represent a different part of musical history. The movements: 1-Bach/Handel (1720); 2-Haydn/Mozart (1780); 3-Beethoven (1810); and 4-"The very latest" (1840).

So let's cancel "History" and instead look for *color(s).*


----------



## CnC Bartok

History - The Excursions of Mr Brouček?

Bliss - A Colour Symphony

Next: Cities in Switzerland


----------



## Art Rock

KenOC said:


> So let's cancel "History" and instead look for *color(s).*


Purple, the first movement of A colour symphony by Sir Arthur Bliss.

Next challenge: anything related to *the Netherlands* (except clogs).


----------



## CnC Bartok

.... creepily similar to my response there, ArtRock! Beat ya to it, though....!


----------



## Art Rock

Cities in Switzerland it is then.


----------



## Art Rock

Honegger - Symphony 4 "Deliciæ Basiliensis", named after the city Basel.

Next challenge: anything related to *the Netherlands* (except clogs).


----------



## CnC Bartok

Rautavaara - Vincentiana

Was thinking Korngold's Die Tote Stadt, the city in question being Bruges, which was once upon a time part of The Netherlands, but I suspect that is really pushing it, and probably unlikely to endear me to anyone with Dutch sentiments! Or indeed Belgian.....

Next: any work with a daftly and unnecessarily long title


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Waters (Pink Floyd): Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict.
It is listed as Musique concrète/Avant-garde, so it fits in with classical music.

Next: anything to do with reptiles/amphibians.


----------



## LezLee

The Alligator and the **** from Virgil Thomson’s Louisiana Story

Next - Mountain ranges


----------



## Art Rock

Strauss is a bit too easy, so let's say: Novak - In the Tatra Mountains.

Next - anything from Greek mythology.


----------



## cougarjuno

Greek Mythology-- Bliss: Hymn to Apollo

Next Topic: Fathers


----------



## waldvogel

Fathers: A father, a son, and the Erl King himself all have singing parts in Schubert’s Erlkonig.

Next topic: the desert


----------



## LezLee

Steve Reich - The Desert

Next - Cereal crops


----------



## KenOC

LezLee said:


> Next - Cereal crops


The Little Barley-corne (a Renaissance song).










Next: *People on the moon*. (True or not, doesn't matter.)


----------



## LezLee

Man on the moon - R.E.M.

(You didn’t specify classical!)

Next - sea creatures (not fish)


----------



## KenOC

OK, _An Octopus's Garden _(Beatles). But hey, we're all classical all the time around here!

I had in mind Haydn's opera _Il mondo della luna _(The World on the Moon)... Might also mention Offenbach's operetta_ Le voyage dans la Lune _(A Trip to the Moon), which is actual science-fiction, based on the Jules Verne novel, with real people on the moon.

Next: *Trains*, but no Honegger.


----------



## LezLee

Michael Nyman - MGV (brilliant piece!)

Next - aircraft


----------



## KenOC

Aircraft: Norman Dello Joio, Air Power.

BTW a nice train piece is John Adams, Hoodoo Zephyr. 




Next: *Volcanos*.


----------



## waldvogel

L’ultimo giorno di Pompei... easy enough to translate. By Giovani Pacini.

Next topic: Rodents


----------



## KenOC

Rodents: Copland, The Cat and the Mouse (for piano)

Next: *An article of clothing*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Falla, The Three-Cornered Hat.

Clothing fasteners.


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> Clothing fasteners.


_Gnarly Buttons_, a Clarinet Chamber Concerto by John Adams.

Next: *Ice*.


----------



## waldvogel

Sinfonia Antarctica by Ralph Vaughan Williams

Next topic: teeth


----------



## KenOC

waldvogel said:


> Next topic: teeth


_Plum Blossoms_, by Liu Fang, for flute and pipa. (Fang, get it?)

Next: *Roofs*.


----------



## fluteman

KenOC said:


> _Plum Blossoms_, by Liu Fang, for flute and pipa. (Fang, get it?)
> 
> Next: *Roofs*.


The Bull on the Roof, Darius Milhaud. Strawberries.


----------



## KenOC

Strawberries: _Strawberry Fields_, a mini-opera by Michael Torke.

Next: *Ox or oxen*.


----------



## waldvogel

Max Steiner wrote a rousing soundtrack for The Caine Mutiny. If you've never seen the movie, strawberries (and ball bearings) are an important part of the plot.

Next topic: *Salt*


----------



## KenOC

Little collision there.


----------



## waldvogel

Haydn's 92nd Symphony is named the *Ox*ford Symphony.

Now for my *Salt*


----------



## SuperTonic

The Saltarello movement from Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony.

*Constellations*


----------



## KenOC

SuperTonic said:


> *Constellations*


_The Swan_, Saint-Saens.

Next: *Any measure of volume*.


----------



## waldvogel

KenOC said:


> _The Swan_, Saint-Saens.
> 
> Next: *Any measure of volume*.


It ain't classical, but one of the many great songs in Guys and Dolls:

*I love you, a bushel and a peck*

Next topic is

A religious holiday that isn't Christmas


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Easter Oratorio, BWV249.

I pass on a new topic and leave it open for anybody to propose one.


----------



## waldvogel

I've got one: *Coniferous trees*


----------



## KenOC

waldvogel said:


> I've got one: *Coniferous trees*


Uh, Pines of Rome? Pass again.


----------



## waldvogel

Ok... *single-celled organisms?*


----------



## KenOC

waldvogel said:


> Ok... *single-celled organisms?*


_The Yeast Foamers March_, J. Riehl (1929). I'm not making this up.

Pass again.


----------



## waldvogel

KenOC said:


> The Yeast Foamers March, J. Riehl (1929).
> 
> Pass again.


I thought you were bluffing, but this actually exists!

One last topic until tomorrow: *Fingers*


----------



## KenOC

waldvogel said:


> One last topic until tomorrow: *Fingers*


Czerny, _The Art of Finger Dexterity _Op. 740 (!)

Pass again.


----------



## Larkenfield

KenOC said:


> Hats: The Three-Cornered Hat, Falla.
> 
> *Dogs*.


One more about dogs: Stravinsky's "The Rite of Irish Springer." The dog barks itself hoarse at the end.


----------



## KenOC

Or anything by that great rocker, Joe Cocker Spaniel.

If anybody's awake, we're open for a new topic.


----------



## fluteman

waldvogel said:


> Max Steiner wrote a rousing soundtrack for The Caine Mutiny. If you've never seen the movie, strawberries (and ball bearings) are an important part of the plot.
> 
> Next topic: *Salt*


One of my favorite movies of all time, though The African Queen is still my favorite Bogart movie. I did have the Torke piece in mind. I suppose I should have picked something without such an obvious answer as strawberries. Ball bearings, maybe?



Larkenfield said:


> One more about dogs: Stravinsky's "The Rite of Irish Springer." The dog barks itself hoarse at the end.


George Gershwin's Walking the Dog, maybe? Great piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Next topic: electricity.


----------



## senza sordino

Manxfeeder said:


> Next topic: electricity.


Would you accept Ionisation by Varese? If so my next topic is deep space. (Not our local Solar System)


----------



## SuperTonic

Sirius by Stockhausen

Next topic: time


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn's Clock Symphony. 

Next topic: Monsters


----------



## LezLee

Harrison Birtwistle - The Minotaur

Next- Writing Implements


----------



## fluteman

LezLee said:


> Harrison Birtwistle - The Minotaur
> 
> Next- Writing Implements


Fantasie On 'Au Clair De La Lune' by Andreas Staier. (For those who don't see the writing implement connection, google the lyrics.) Next: Ball bearings.


----------



## KenOC

fluteman said:


> Next: Ball bearings.


Langaard, _Music of the Spheres_.

Next: *Anger*.


----------



## LezLee

Well if you can get away with that, you’ll have to make do with some jazz:

Ball bearings - John Coltrane 

Next - Underground

Sorry Ken, you were first.


----------



## R3PL4Y

The pines of Rome, respighi (movement 2)

Television


----------



## KenOC

Still need a response for *anger*.


----------



## Art Rock

Corigliano - Of rage and remembrance

Subject remains television.


----------



## KenOC

TV was a tough one. But...Adams, Nixon in China. Nixon sings,










Next: *Wealth*.


----------



## MusicSybarite

_Samuel Goldenberg_ (the wealthy one) _and Schmuyle_ from Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_.

Next: Dinosaurs


----------



## KenOC

I hope people putting forward difficult topics have in mind at least one reasonable response...

To dinosaurs, I'll say Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_. Everybody knows that!

Pass on the new topic, open to anybody.


----------



## waldvogel

Ok... if nobody else wants to start a topic, here's one:

*Cities located north of 60 degrees latitude.
*


----------



## KenOC

waldvogel said:


> *Cities located north of 60 degrees latitude.
> *


DSCH, Leningrad Symphony. Oops, that's Lat. 59.93318° N, not quite 60, sorry! Never mind.


----------



## musicrom

How about Mason Bates's _Alternative Energy_, whose 3rd movement is titled "Reykjavik, 2222"?


----------



## archimago

waldvogel said:


> Ok... if nobody else wants to start a topic, here's one:
> 
> *Cities located north of 60 degrees latitude.
> *


Selim Palmgren, _Cantata for the 700th Anniversary of the City of Turku_, Op. 89

(Turku, Finland - 60° 27′ 0″ N)

Next: *The Underworld*

EDIT: Ah, no! Looks like I was beaten.


----------



## KenOC

If muisicrom wants to propose a topic, he should be first I think.

Otherwise, Offenbach's _Orpheus in the Underworld_.

Musicrom?


----------



## senza sordino

MusicSybarite said:


> _Samuel Goldenberg_ (the wealthy one) _and Schmuyle_ from Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_.
> 
> Next: Dinosaurs


I'm out of order here, but anyway

Present scientific consensus is that birds are a group of theropod dinosaurs (T Rex, bi pedal carnivores)

So I propose the piece Olivier Messiaen Catalogue d'oiseaux


----------



## KenOC

Interesting observation! http://paleocave.sciencesortof.com/2013/06/why-are-birds-dinosaurs/

But birds don't have teeth, so they're not very scary dinosaurs.


----------



## musicrom

KenOC said:


> If muisicrom wants to propose a topic, he should be first I think.
> 
> Otherwise, Offenbach's _Orpheus in the Underworld_.
> 
> Musicrom?


Uhh, sure, let me think... 
How about *mathematics*?


----------



## 20centrfuge

Topic? ........


----------



## KenOC

Topic is *mathematics*. Has me stumped.


----------



## senza sordino

musicrom said:


> Uhh, sure, let me think...
> How about *mathematics*?


99 bottles of beer on the wall. This requires some math to sing the song.

I was told that Fibonacci numbers run through the Brandenburg Concerto no 3. Solos are 1, 2, 3, 5, 8 and 13 bars. I don't know if it's true, I've not analyzed this myself. The conductor told us as we rehearsed it.

Has me stumped too, I can't think of any classical pieces.


----------



## SuperTonic

Any of Cage's number pieces.

New topic: the color black


----------



## KenOC

George Crumb, _Black Angels_.

New topic: the amphibian order *Anura*. Haydn's a good bet here.


----------



## Art Rock

Haydn's frog quartet is what you probably thought of, but I'll go for 

Telemann - Violin Concerto in A major ("The Frogs").

Next: rivers outside Europe and the Americas.


----------



## KenOC

Art Rock said:


> Next: rivers outside Europe and the Americas.


Yellow River Piano Concerto, a collaboration among musicians including Yin Chengzong and Chu Wanghua. The East is (or was) red! Not so much these days.






Next: *Noble gases*.


----------



## LezLee

Neon Forest Space - Øyvind Torvund

(I’ve got a couple for Mathematics -
Hume - Passion and Division 
Philip Glass - Music in Fifths)

Next- Cooking Methods


----------



## waldvogel

Cooking methods

Hansel and Gretel decide that baked witch is on today's menu.

Next topic: *furniture*


----------



## LezLee

waldvogel said:


> Cooking methods
> 
> Hansel and Gretel decide that baked witch is on today's menu.
> 
> Next topic: *furniture*


Oh, I don't think you can get away with H. & G.! Have another go


----------



## waldvogel

Well ,there’s always “The worst pies in London” from Sweeney Todd. Or “Sing a song of sixpence” for other pieces with baking as the method.


----------



## LezLee

OK, I'll take pity on you:

J.S Bach - Bach for Barbecue
American Barbecue: Classical Cuisine

Back to your *Furniture*


----------



## KenOC

Furniture: Johann Sebastian Bach 'Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit' ('Herewith I come before Thy Throne') BWV 668a.

Next: *kitchenware or kitchen appliances*


----------



## LezLee

Vaughan Williams - March of the Kitchen Utensils

Next - Cutlery


----------



## waldvogel

"Ich hab ein gluhend Messer" which I think translates to "I have a shining knife" from Mahler's Lieder eines fahrender
Gesellen

Next topic: *root or tuberous vegetables*


----------



## waldvogel

Aren’t I amazing? In baseball my answer would count as a double play.


----------



## fluteman

LezLee said:


> Well if you can get away with that, you'll have to make do with some jazz:
> 
> Ball bearings - John Coltrane
> 
> Next - Underground
> 
> Sorry Ken, you were first.


Oh, don't be so hard on me, Lezlee! "Donne-moi ta plume, pour ecrire un mot."  That's writing implement-related! I'm a big Coltrane fan, and I have no problem including him. Well done.



waldvogel said:


> "Ich hab ein gluhend Messer" which I think translates to "I have a shining knife" from Mahler's Lieder eines fahrender
> Gesellen
> 
> Next topic: *root or tuberous vegetables*


A cottage all made 
of chocolate cream. 
The roof is all covered 
with Turkish delight 
the windows with lustre 
of sugar are white : 
and on all the gables
the raisins invite, 
and think ! all around 
is a gingerbread hedge!

Humperdinck's Hansel and Gretel (with ginger as the root vegetable). Next: coal.


----------



## KenOC

Martinu: _The Legend of the Smoke From Potato Fires_, H360. Martinu also wrote _The Kitchen Review_, a ballet for kitchen utensils. What a guy, huh?

Next: *Beetles*


----------



## LezLee

Oops, Ken got there first.


----------



## waldvogel

KenOC said:


> Martinu: _The Legend of the Smoke From Potato Fires_, H360. Martinu also wrote _The Kitchen Review_, a ballet for kitchen utensils. What a guy, huh?
> 
> Next: *Beetles*


Another double play!


----------



## waldvogel

Does a larval stage count?

"Glow little glow worm, glimmer, glimmer"

The melody comes from Paul Lincke's operetta Lysistrata. The play was hilarious... id like to see this.

Next topic: *fundamental measurements in Physics*


----------



## KenOC

Counts just fine. In fact I was thinking of _The Firefly_, an operetta that was Rudolf Friml's first public success.


----------



## LezLee

(I had a couple of good beetle ones:
Denler - Portraits of Colorado
and 
Josquin - Missa D’ung aultre amer motets !!)


----------



## SuperTonic

waldvogel said:


> Does a larval stage count?
> 
> "Glow little glow worm, glimmer, glimmer"
> 
> The melody comes from Paul Lincke's operetta Lysistrata. The play was hilarious... id like to see this.
> 
> Next topic: *fundamental measurements in Physics*


4 minutes and 33 *seconds*

This is the second time I've resorted to Cage in this thread. He seems to be a useful source for some of the more obscure topics.

New topic: Academia


----------



## 20centrfuge

Brahms Academic Festival Overture

Next Topic:

The Circus


----------



## fluteman

20centrfuge said:


> Brahms Academic Festival Overture
> 
> Next Topic:
> 
> The Circus


First, for the beetle, Entrée des Bousiers (Entrance of the Dung Beetles) from Roussel's Le festin de l'araignée (The spider's feast). Great, great piece, one of my favorites, as is Stravinsky's Circus Polka. Next: alligators.


----------



## KenOC

[deleted post] .................................


----------



## KenOC

Yoshi Wada, Lament For The Rise and Fall of Elephantine Crocodile.

Does that count?


----------



## LezLee

We’ve already had reptiles and amphibians so I’ll repeat my entry from then:

The Alligator and the **** from Virgil Thomson’s Louisiana Story


----------



## KenOC

Checked: The alligator and crocodile are both members of the order _Crocodilia_, but a crocodile is not an alligator. So Lez's response is more correct than mine.


----------



## fluteman

LezLee said:


> We've already had reptiles and amphibians so I'll repeat my entry from then:
> 
> The Alligator and the **** from Virgil Thomson's Louisiana Story


Sorry, I overlooked that post. Excellent response.


----------



## LezLee

I’ll let Ken do the next one :lol:


----------



## KenOC

OK. *Trucks*, or I suppose *lorries *depending on where you are.


----------



## KenOC

That seems to be a tough one. The only thing I could find is Charles Ives' _The Gong on the Hook and Ladder_, a firemen's parade march from 1911. Maybe somebody can find something better. Otherwise, the floor is open to anybody for a new topic.


----------



## waldvogel

There’s always Truckin’ by the Grateful Dead...


----------



## KenOC

waldvogel said:


> There's always Truckin' by the Grateful Dead...


Looks like you're up to post a new topic.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I’ll post a topic: imbalance.

(I wouldn’t expect a title referring to imbalance, but a work that perhaps demonstrates (?))


----------



## KenOC

I can think of a Brahms Piano Concerto that might serve admirably...or even a certain Beethoven B-flat quartet which, in its original form, shows the opposite.


----------



## LezLee

Still looking for imbalance. 
Meanwhile here's a good truck song to please you lads :lol:


----------



## waldvogel

Here's something sublime, but imbalanced: Schubert's piano sonata D.960.

In my recording, movements 1 and 2 add up to 29'08". Movements 3 and 4 add up to 13'14".

That's a ratio of 2.2:1. Definitely imbalanced, strictly in terms of time.

Keeping to the same general theme, can we name a piece, or even a movement, that has a *general increase in tempo from beginning to end?*


----------



## KenOC

Well, In the Hall of the Mountain King, by Grieg may qualify.


----------



## LezLee

Villa-Lobos - Little Train of the Caipira ?


----------



## waldvogel

Both of them work.


----------



## LezLee

Ken’s turn then. 

I think I’ve got another for Imbalance :

Stockhausen: Plus-Minus (Refrain No. 11, Kreuzspiel No. 1/7, Plus Minus No. 14)


----------



## KenOC

OK, *clocks *(but not Haydn).


----------



## LezLee

Ernst Toch: Big Ben, Variation Fantasy on the Westminster Chimes

Next - *Birds of Prey*


----------



## KenOC

Sousa: Under the Double Eagle.

Next: *Triangles*, not Liszt.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Messiaen The Tawny Owl.

Next: school.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, Symphony No. 55 in E flat major "The Schoolmaster"

*Triangles*, not Liszt, still open.


----------



## KenOC

No responses? I was thinking of Isao Tomita's _Bermuda Triangle_. In retrospect, though, I'm not sure it is an original composition. An arrangement of others' works? Maybe somebody here knows!


----------



## LezLee

One of the Amazon reviews says : 
“ It is only within the last few months that I've sought out the orchestral versions of some of the Prokofiev and Sibelius selections and was even more impressed with the Tomita versions as a result.”


----------



## LezLee

Found one!
Takemitsu: A Song of Circles & Triangles, Choral Works.

Next - Farm implements


----------



## SuperTonic

Virgil Thomson - The Plow that Broke the Plains

Staying on the farm theme: Livestock


----------



## KenOC

Adams: Hoedown (Mad Cow) from _Gnarly Buttons_.

Next: *Marsupials*


----------



## waldvogel

You've given me an ear worm! Rolf Harris' *Tie me kangaroo down!*


----------



## KenOC

Or, closer to classical, Alan Rawsthorne's setting of _Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats_...


----------



## waldvogel

You didn't mention the slightly more famous rendition by Andrew Lloyd Webber.

Thank you!

Right now I'm looking at a *streetlight*


----------



## KenOC

Seems to be a stumper, at least for me. I sincerely hope you have an answer in mind!  Meanwhile


----------



## waldvogel

Simon and Garfunkel's *The Sounds of Silence* or the old WWII song *Lili Marlene...*

Ok. It's early here and the coffee hasn't really hit me yet, so I'm back to looking out the window. Hey, that's it! *Window*


----------



## leonsm

Respighi - Church Windows

Next: Law


----------



## MusicSybarite

Law - Le loi de la jungle (Koechlin)

Next: Seed


----------



## KenOC

We seem kind of stalled out here. So: _The Nutcracker _(a nut being a seed, I checked Wiki on this )

Next: *A change in velocity*, reflected in the name of the work. If you remember your elementary physics, this should be easy.


----------



## senza sordino

MusicSybarite said:


> Law - Le loi de la jungle (Koechlin)
> 
> Next: Seed


Serial music? :lol:



KenOC said:


> We seem kind of stalled out here. So: _The Nutcracker _(a nut being a seed, I checked Wiki on this )
> 
> Next: *A change in velocity*, reflected in the name of the work.


I don't know but Philip Glass has written three opera about physicists: Einstein on the Beach, Galileo, Kepler. I don't know the answer to your piece with change of velocity in the name.

Rotary Wind Quintet by Stockhausen? (I did a google search)


----------



## KenOC

No, the one I have in mind is quite danceable, written by a guy who wrote a LOT of dance music that we call "classical" today.

There are only two words that I know of in common use to describe a change in velocity -- well, I suppose "stop" does, but I'm thinking more generally. The Italian versions are often seen in musical scores.

Adams also wrote an opera about a physicist: Dr. Atomic. But the physics here are purely Newtonian.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> No, the one I have in mind is quite danceable, written by a guy who wrote a LOT of dance music that we call "classical" today.
> 
> There are only two words that I know of in common use to describe a change in velocity -- well, I suppose "stop" does, but I'm thinking more generally. The Italian versions are often seen in musical scores.
> 
> Adams also wrote an opera about a physicist: Dr. Atomic. But the physics here are purely Newtonian.


Accelerationen by J Strauss. I would never have known without your hint, thanks. I don't know the waltzes of Strauss at all. I was trying to find something to do with traveling in orbit, or in a circle. I don't know my repertoire too well.

New topic: teeth (I don't have anything in mind, I just brushed my teeth, now I'm off to bed)


----------



## KenOC

J Strauss Jr's _Acceleration _is absolutely correct! Everybody's heard this one, though perhaps few could name it.


----------



## LezLee

For ‘teeth’, I’ll see if I can get away with:

Canon in D (Canine Favorite) - Robbins Island Music Group

Would have done for the ‘Dogs’ topic too!


----------



## Donna Elvira

Wrong Page, sorry thought it was the last reply on the 1st page.
Go ahead and skip me


----------



## KenOC

Lez, since nobody else has anything to offer on "teeth" (myself included) I guess it's your turn to suggest a topic!


----------



## LezLee

Thanks!

Ears/hearing


----------



## KenOC

Delius: _On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring.
_
Next: *Chemistry*.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Delius: _On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring.
> _
> Next: *Chemistry*.


The Alchemist by Handel

New topic: Wine


----------



## KenOC

On the subject of chemistry, I was kind of thinking of Jean-Féry Rebel, L_es _Éléments (The Elements) from 1763. Listen to just the first few bars - astonishing to hear that from his times!


----------



## KenOC

Wine: _Bacchus et Ariane_, Roussel. Ariadne was the wife of Bacchus. Bacchus (or Dionysus) was the god of the grape harvest, winemaking and wine, of ritual madness, fertility, theatre and religious ecstasy in ancient Greek religion and myth.

Next topic: *Biting (not stinging) insects*.


----------



## KenOC

Nobody? How about _Mosquito Dance _by Ludwig (!) Mendelssohn?






A last try: *Path or trail*.


----------



## LezLee

On An Overgrown Path - Janáček

Next : Jewellery


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jewelry: I gioielli della madonna (Wolf-Ferrari)

Next: Mosque


----------



## KenOC

_In a Mosque_, from Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 1 by Ippolitov-Ivanov.

Next: A winter sport.


----------



## LezLee

(Avoiding Waldteufel) 
Honegger - Skating Rink 

Next : Herbs/spices


----------



## KenOC

Herbs/spices: _The Seasonings _(Oratorio for Soprano, Alto, Tenor and Bass Soloists, Mixed Chorus (S.A.T.B.) and Orchestra, P.D.Q. Bach (1807-1742). "To curry favor, favor curry." Plus the immortal "Sumer Is a-cumin In."










Next: *A coin, but not three of them*!


----------



## KenOC

"A coin, but not three of them" -- I was thinking of Beethoven's Rondo a capriccio in G major Opus 129, better known as _Rage over a Lost Penny_. I'm sure there are others. Obviously I was trying to avoid _Threepenny Opera_.

Are my topics too hard? Sheesh! Anyway, the floor is open to anybody for a new topic.


----------



## LezLee

Ken, I’ll always give yours my best shot, it’s the time difference that affects it. Your last post was 5.00am for me!

Next topic - newspapers


----------



## KenOC

Newspapers: Offenbach's _Abendblätter Walzer_, written for a journalists' ball.

"…When the committee chose to entitle Offenbach's work Abendblätter (Evening Papers) and Strauss's Morgenblätter (Morning Papers) an element of friendly rivalry was assured on the evening of the ball." Sadly, Offenbach's effort is mostly forgotten.

Next: Music about a murder.

(Hint: I'm thinking of a double murder in the USA in 1892. At least two classical-style pieces have been written about it.)


----------



## LezLee

One I knew straightaway:

Morton Gould - Fall River Legend (Lizzie Borden)

Next - Wind machines


----------



## KenOC

Yes indeed. Another is Christopher Rouse's powerful _Elegia_, inspired (if that's the word) by the James Bulger murder.






Wind machines:
Strauss, _Don Quixote_
Vaughan Williams, _Sinfonia Antartica_


----------



## KenOC

Next topic: Tropical islands.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Souvenir de Cuba, Souvenir de Porto Rico (Gottschalk), or Cuban Overture by Gershwin.

Next: Ladder


----------



## SuperTonic

My first thought was Ligeti's L'escalier du diable (The Devil's Staircase) but I guess that's not exactly a ladder. So I'll go with Schoenberg's Die Jakobslieter.

New topic: geology


----------



## KenOC

Geology: _Land of the Mountain and the Flood _by Hamish MacCunn, 1887. This seems to be much played by our FM station here lately.






New topic: A bad habit of your choice!

PS for "tropical islands" I had in mind Dmitri's _Tahiti Trot_.


----------



## LezLee

Wolf-Ferrari - Susanna’s Secret (smoking)

Next - Diseases, epidemics


----------



## Art Rock

Corigliano - Symphony 1 (inspired by the loss of numerous friends due to the emerging AIDS pandemic)

Next - anything to do with the winter Olympics.


----------



## waldvogel

Art Rock said:


> Corigliano - Symphony 1 (inspired by the loss of numerous friends due to the emerging AIDS pandemic)
> 
> Next - anything to do with the winter Olympics.


Emil Waldteufel: Skater's Waltz

Next topic: Exile


----------



## KenOC

Exile: Lorenzo Da Ponte, librettist for _The Marriage of Figaro, Don Giovanni_, and _Così fan tutte_, was exiled from Venice for 15 years because, although a priest, he lived a dissolute life. Later he was forced into exile from England, fleeing the results of bankruptcy there. He lived the rest of his life in the USA.

As far as music: Jacques Offenbach's opéra comique _Robinson Crusoé _from 1867.

Next topic: giants.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Exile: Lorenzo Da Ponte, librettist for _The Marriage of Figaro, Don Giovanni_, and _Così fan tutte_, was exiled from Venice for 15 years because, although a priest, he lived a dissolute life. Later he was forced into exile from England, fleeing the results of bankruptcy there. He lived the rest of his life in the USA.
> 
> As far as music: Jacques Offenbach's opéra comique _Robinson Crusoé _from 1867.
> 
> Next topic: giants.


Benjamin Britten wrote an opera called a Paul Bunyan.

These topics I find difficult, but fun.

Next topic School, education


----------



## LezLee

Barber - School for Scandal

Next - body decoration - tattoos, piercings etc.

Must admit I haven’t thought of anything for this, I’m sure you knowledgable folks can manage something


----------



## KenOC

"(David) Del Tredici's _Tattoo _is a virtuoso showpiece with a take on Paganini's 24th Caprice."






Next topic: Mythical birds


----------



## LezLee

Anthony Payne - The Phoenix Mass

Next - Height


----------



## KenOC

Both Carlisle Floyd and Bernard Herrmann wrote operas titled _Wuthering Heights_.

Next topic: Pirates. No operettas, please.


----------



## leonsm

KenOC said:


> Both Carlisle Floyd and Bernard Herrmann wrote operas titled _Wuthering Heights_.
> 
> Next topic: Pirates. No operettas, please.


Le Corsaire, Adolphe Adam's ballet.

Next: The Crusades.


----------



## KenOC

Benjamin Britten, _The Children's Crusade_. "Described by Britten as 'a very grisly piece,' his setting for treble voices of 'The Children's Crusade' tells the story of a group of 55 orphaned children trudging through war-ravaged Poland near the start of the Second World War." Words by Bertolt Brecht.






Next topic: Sleepiness.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Next topic: Sleepiness.


Sleep, Op 18, Carl Nielsen

Next topic
Humour


----------



## KenOC

Mozart, _Ein musikalischer Spaß_, K. 522. Ain't had so much fun since Uncle Lem's beard got caught in the mangle!

Next topic: Fungi, any type.


----------



## LezLee

Lepo Sumera - Mushroom Cantata

Next - Bulbs and corms


----------



## KenOC

Janacek: Taras Bulb-a. No, belay that, never mind! :devil:


----------



## waldvogel

LezLee said:


> Lepo Sumera - Mushroom Cantata
> 
> Next - Bulbs and corms


 Although the ones I grow are actually rhizomes, you can buy them as bulbs too...

Iris, an opera by Mascagni.

Next topic from a Canadian perspective: *winter clothing*


----------



## KenOC

For those cold hands: Mendelssohn, _Mitten wir in Leben sind* _Op. 23. But I'll wait for somebody to suggest a better one...

*If I remember my German correctly, that means "Mittens Worn during the Sins of Love."


----------



## LezLee

This should do it:

‘Plus blanche que la blanche ermine’ from Meyerbeer’s Les Huguenots.

Well it is a weasel’s winter coat!

Next - swimming, diving

(I have some huge hand-made mittens from my sister’s friend in Pond Inlet, Baffin Island)


----------



## senza sordino

LezLee said:


> This should do it:
> 
> 'Plus blanche que la blanche ermine' from Meyerbeer's Les Huguenots.
> 
> Well it is a weasel's winter coat!
> 
> Next - swimming, diving
> 
> (I have some huge hand-made mittens from my sister's friend in Pond Inlet, Baffin Island)


Rusalka is a water nymph, or water spirit. Is this close enough?

New topic: books, reading


----------



## KenOC

Books: Koechlin, _The Jungle Book_.

New topic: Fast food.


----------



## KenOC

Fast food: _A Roadkill Opera_

Music from 1804 by Ferdinando Paer
Libretto by Stephan Alexander Parker
Set in 1988

Food can't get faster than roadkill! Already pressed and dried, ready to stew in sauce or just nibble like jerky.

https://www.amazon.com/Roadkill-Ope...title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1512978882&sr=1-19

Floor is open for a new topic.


----------



## Art Rock

Outside classical, there's of course Hamburger concerto by Focus.

New topic: names of states of the USA.


----------



## LezLee

Delius - Florida Suite

Next: another American state


----------



## jenspen

LezLee said:


> Delius - Florida Suite
> 
> Next: another American state


The Mississippi Suite (Tone Journey) is a 1925 orchestral suite in four movements by Ferde Grofé, depicting scenes along a journey down the Mississippi River from its headwaters of Minnesota down to New Orleans.

Next topic: arson


----------



## LezLee

How about :
David Lang - Little Match Girl Passion


----------



## fluteman

jenspen said:


> The Mississippi Suite (Tone Journey) is a 1925 orchestral suite in four movements by Ferde Grofé, depicting scenes along a journey down the Mississippi River from its headwaters of Minnesota down to New Orleans.
> 
> Next topic: arson


Sorry I've fallen behind on this thread. For states, there's The Ballad of Vermont by Louis Moyse, and for arson, how about Rick Wakeman's memorable soundtrack for The Burning? For the next topic, how about the ultimate classical music crime -- poisoning?


----------



## waldvogel

In Verdi's opera Simon Boccanegra, the title character dies - very slowly - of poison.

Poison is close to poisson, meaning *fish*in French. No trout, no bass, please. Must have fins and scales, of course!


----------



## LezLee

(Or there’s Vaughan Williams - The Poisoned Kiss)

Britten - Albert Herring

Next - Needlework


----------



## fluteman

LezLee said:


> (Or there's Vaughan Williams - The Poisoned Kiss)
> 
> Britten - Albert Herring
> 
> Next - Needlework


Saint Saens, Omphale's Spinning Wheel. How about some sports-related music?


----------



## KenOC

Sports: Honegger, _Rugby_. Or: Torke, _Javelin_.






Net topic: Bridges (not the composer, please).


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> Sports: Honegger, _Rugby_. Or: Torke, _Javelin_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Net topic: Bridges (not the composer, please).


Sous le Pont Mirabeau, Lionel Daunais






Next topic: Philosophers


----------



## fluteman

jenspen said:


> Sous le Pont Mirabeau, Lionel Daunais
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next topic: Philosophers


Leonard Bernstein's Candide, unless works previously used are out of bounds. How about sculptors?


----------



## KenOC

Sculptors: Britten, _Michelangelo Sonnets_.

Next topic: Garden tools.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Sculptors: Britten, _Michelangelo Sonnets_.
> 
> Next topic: Garden tools.


*** Down? A Copland

Bah, rhymes with doe was censored

New easy topic, old age


----------



## fluteman

senza sordino said:


> *** Down? A Copland
> 
> Bah, rhymes with doe was censored
> 
> New easy topic, old age


Rossini, Sins of Old Age. A big favorite of mine. On a related note: Grandparents.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> *** Down? A Copland
> 
> Bah, rhymes with doe was censored
> 
> New easy topic, old age


Ran into this earlier. It's acceptable here if it's one word, unhyphenated. Not otherwise!


----------



## KenOC

Grandparents: Tchaikovsky,The Nutcracker, Op.71 — Act I - V. Scene and The Grandfather Dance.

Next topic: Cousins.


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> Grandparents: Tchaikovsky,The Nutcracker, Op.71 - Act I - V. Scene and The Grandfather Dance.
> 
> Next topic: Cousins.


Haydn "An den Vetter"






And, a bit of Sullivan:

"And so do his sisters and his cousins and his aunts"
His sisters and his cousins, 
Whom he reckons up by dozens, 
And his aunts!"

Which inspired the next topic: the navy


----------



## KenOC

The Navy: Richard Rodgers (but really Robert Russell Bennett for the most part): _Victory at Sea._ Still a great favorite here.










Next: Why not? Waterloo.


----------



## Orpheus

Would probably never have been fought but for Napoleon's ignominious prior retreat from Russia, which was famously commemorated in music thus:






Next topic: Misty/foggy weather.


----------



## jenspen

Orpheus said:


> Would probably never have been fought but for Napoleon's ignominious prior retreat from Russia, which was famously commemorated in music thus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next topic: Misty/foggy weather.


And his actual defeat at Leipzig.

To give Wellington his due, here's a jolly little number by Beethoven about another of Napoleon's defeats-that-weren't-at-Waterloo. It was at Campo Major during the Peninsular War.






As for mists:

Brouillards - Debussy Preludes Book 2

New topic:

lament for a dead child


----------



## LezLee

Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi

Commemorating the death of his 9-year-old son. Based on his unpublished Requiem.

Next - African animals


----------



## Merl

Saint-Saens 'Carnival of the Animals' (elephant, lion)

OK, try the topic of 'cheese'........


----------



## LezLee

There’s a Kodaly song - See the Gypsies munching Cheese !

Next - Children’s games


----------



## waldvogel

Bizet's Jeux d'enfants is a literal translation of children's games.

Next topic: *astronomical objects that are not stars, moons or planets.* The Sun is a star, remember.


----------



## KenOC

Hmmm.. The music of some Baroque composers, such as Albinoni, often leaves me comet-ose. Does that count? :lol:


----------



## fluteman

waldvogel said:


> Bizet's Jeux d'enfants is a literal translation of children's games.
> 
> Next topic: *astronomical objects that are not stars, moons or planets.* The Sun is a star, remember.


Colin Matthews, Pluto, the Renewer, intended as an addition to The Planets by Gustav Holst. Pluto is no longer considered a planet. Next topic: Helium.


----------



## LezLee

KenOC said:


> Hmmm.. The music of some Baroque composers, such as Albinoni, often leaves me comet-ose. Does that count? :lol:


Quite agree. I suppose something by the Halle orchestra might have done?

I'm too late with: Kaija Saariaho - Asteroid 4179: Toutatis


----------



## fluteman

LezLee said:


> Quite agree. I suppose something by the Halle orchestra might have done?


That was a rather weak attempt at comet-y! :lol:


----------



## jenspen

fluteman said:


> Next topic: Helium.


Is this the sort of thing you mean?






If so, next topic: rivers in Spain


----------



## KenOC

fluteman said:


> Colin Matthews, Pluto, the Renewer, intended as an addition to The Planets by Gustav Holst. Pluto is no longer considered a planet. Next topic: Helium.


John Carter, Cantata in Five Movements. You will remember that John Carter, Warlord of Barsoom, resides with his consort Dejah Thoris in the kingdom of Helium. I never knew he wrote music too!










Next topic: Air or its constituent gasses.


----------



## fluteman

jenspen said:


> Is this the sort of thing you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, next topic: rivers in Spain


Wow. I knew clicking on that link would be risky.


----------



## waldvogel

Well, I know exactly three rivers in Spain... but in section XI of Richard Strauss' Don Quixote, our hero takes a ride on an enchanted boat - which just happens to be on the Ebro river!

Next topic: *classic (pre 1900) science fiction*


----------



## KenOC

Offenbach's operetta _Le voyage dans la Lune_ (A Trip to the Moon), based on the Jules Verne novel. Verne wasn't amused; evidently his story was used without permission or payment.

Next topic: *Air, its constituent gasses, or its homonyms*.


----------



## KenOC

Anybody????????????????????????????


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> Offenbach's operetta _Le voyage dans la Lune_ (A Trip to the Moon), based on the Jules Verne novel. Verne wasn't amused; evidently his story was used without permission or payment.
> 
> Next topic: *Air, its constituent gasses, or its homonyms*.


I considered Oxygen but only came up with Jean Michel Jarre's "Oxygène" (which I don't know) so I've developed a Nitrogen fixation ... but nope....

If Jarre's work passes, the next topic could be: ghosts


----------



## KenOC

"Aire" is a homonym for "air", so easy! But *ghosts *it is. That's pretty easy too.


----------



## LezLee

A little piece I’m fond of: William Bolcom - Graceful Ghost

A favourite joke : if you don’t pay your exorcist, your house may be repossessed.

Next - cemeteries, graveyards


----------



## jenspen

LezLee said:


> A little piece I'm fond of: William Bolcom - Graceful Ghost
> 
> A favourite joke : if you don't pay your exorcist, your house may be repossessed.
> 
> Next - cemeteries, graveyards


Ha! you have played right into my hands. One of my favourite songs - Auf eine Christblume - is a meditation in a graveyard.






New topic: footwear


----------



## fluteman

jenspen said:


> Ha! you have played right into my hands. One of my favourite songs - Auf eine Christblume - is a meditation in a graveyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New topic: footwear


Prokofiev's Cinderella -- One of my favorite ballet scores. How about eyeglasses?


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: Duet in E flat Major "With Two Eyeglasses Obbligato" WoO 3, for viola and cello.






Next topic is open to anybody.

BTW, on ghosts, have to add this favorite cover:


----------



## KenOC

The next topic is still open for anyone, if there's a desire to continue the game.


----------



## senza sordino

Santa Claus = Father Christmas = St Nick


----------



## Art Rock

Fry - Santa Claus symphony.

New topic: any letter from the Greek alphabet.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Dvořák's nu World Symphony (!)

Milhaud's Symphony No.8 (rho Danienne) 

Sorry.


----------



## KenOC

Xenakis, two works: Nomos Alpha and O-Mega.

Next topic: *Ruins*.


----------



## Woodduck

KenOC said:


> Xenakis, two works: Nomos Alpha and O-Mega.
> 
> Next topic: *Ruins*.


Too easy. Beethoven's _The Ruins of Athens_ ballet.

Next topic: *arson*


----------



## KenOC

Rodgers/Bennett: "Fire on the Waters" from _Victory at Sea_. I think we can assume that this one was man-made!






Next: *Peace*.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Simpson's String quartet No. 10 'For Peace' or Strauss's _Friedenstag_

Next: Bed


----------



## LezLee

Will 'Where Corals Lie' fit?

If so, next topic : *Fastenings*


----------



## KenOC

Adams, _Gnarly Buttons_.

Next topic: *House or houses*.


----------



## Malx

Thought I'd join in Ken;

Janacek - House of the Dead.

Edit - if that is acceptable then if i understand the process properly next topic - Waterways


----------



## KenOC

Anything's acceptable here. We've had some real howlers!

So, *waterways *it is. I'll refrain from naming a river they play almost every darn day on the radio here...or another river not far away that guided some young punk's journey.


----------



## LezLee

Gavin Bryars: Piano Concerto 'The Solway Canal'

Next: *Safety*


----------



## Malx

Hi Lez Lee - oddly my thought was the Solway Symphony by McEwen so Solway is definitely the waterway of choice for us in Scotland - hope you are well and your balance issues are in the past.


----------



## jenspen

LezLee said:


> Gavin Bryars: Piano Concerto 'The Solway Canal'
> 
> Next: *Safety*


"Stille Sicherheit" by Robert Franz:






"Darling girl, we are safe and alone."

Next topic: fish


----------



## Orpheus

Schubert's Die Forelle (thought I'd go with the less obvious variant of this very obvious choice!):






Next: Piracy


----------



## jenspen

Orpheus said:


> Next: Piracy


Maria Callas raving beautifully. This time the Mad Scene is from Bellini's "Il Pirata".






Next topic: Lakes


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikovsky Swan Lake and Hovhaness Symphony no 63 Loon Lake. That's two lakes 

Next topic: make up


----------



## KenOC

Another lake worth hearing: Adams, Disappointment Lake.


----------



## jenspen

senza sordino said:


> Next topic: make up


Vesti la giubba e la faccia infarina. (Pagliacci.)

Put on your costume, powder your face.

Next topic: bread


----------



## CnC Bartok

Mahler - Das irdische Leben

Mutter, ach Mutter, es hungert mich!
Gieb mir Brot, sonst sterbe ich!
Warte nur! Warte nur, mein liebes Kind!
Morgen wollen wir ernten geschwind!

Absence of bread may be more appropriate.

Next, to go with the bread: CHEESE


----------



## LezLee

Robert, we did cheese on 12th Dec. 

I offered: There’s a Kodaly song - See the Gypsies munching Cheese !


----------



## CnC Bartok

Curses! Kodaly wouldn't win any politically correct prizes, would be?!

OK, a named wine instead.


----------



## jenspen

Robert Pickett said:


> OK, a named wine instead.


Everybody wanted to compose arias about champagne, too easy.

How about Falernian, the favourite tipple of Ancient Rome? I googled - and yes, there is a drinking song, in Latin, that mentions Falernian (and Grenache!). It's by Orlando di Lasso :

Qui ponit aquam in Falerno
sit sepultus in inferno.
Aqua limpha maledicta
sit nobis interdicta. 
Gloria sit tibi vinum, 
Guernace, Graecum et Latinum,
lauda vinum quod feramus 
et super omne laudamus.






Next topic: rainbows


----------



## LezLee

Mascagni - Iris (personification of the rainbow)

Next - *Named French artists*


----------



## Art Rock

Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin

Next - *Cities in China*.


----------



## LezLee

Didn’t know there was an artistic Couperin!
I was expecting John McCabe’s Chagall Windows!


----------



## Art Rock

I consider composers artists.....

But if not, I'll go for Gorecki's *KLEIN*es Requiem fuer eine Polka....

Challenge remains: a Chinese city (I have 2 examples in mind).


----------



## LezLee

Ge Gan-Ru - Shanghai Reminiscences

Now let’s have a British city other than London


----------



## Art Rock

Nice one - I was thinking of Avshalomov - _Hutongs of Peking_ and Sheng - _Nanking! Nanking!_


----------



## Art Rock

Parry - The Cambridge symphony (#2) to avoid Haydn's Oxford.

New challenge: anything to with South Africa.


----------



## KenOC

Kevin Volans is a composer from South Africa. The Kronos Quartet has recorded several of his works, most notably _White Man Sleeps_.

Next topic: Clouds, but not Debussy.


----------



## LezLee

(That Kronos ‘Pieces of Africa’ CD is really good)


Resisted the temptation of The Orb’s ‘Little Fluffy Clouds’

Kevin Hanlon - Cumulus Nimbus.

Next : Legal proceedings.


----------



## jenspen

LezLee said:


> Next : Legal proceedings.


Well, there's a trial scene in Giordano's "Andrea Chénier".

New topic: Eternity


----------



## KenOC

jenspen said:


> New topic: Eternity


The length of a Wagner opera? No, I guess that doesn't count. 

Better might be Houtaf Khoury's flute concerto, _Mirror of Eternity_, or John Tavener's _Eternity's Sunrise_.

Next topic: A named disease.


----------



## LezLee

César Cui: A Feast in Time of Plague 

Let’s try cures/remedies

(I was thinking of Philip Glass’s ‘The Trial’ for legal proceedings. Saw it earlier this year, recommended!)


----------



## jenspen

LezLee said:


> Let's try cures/remedies


http://www.bachlund.org/The_drinking_song.htm

Gary Bachlund's setting of a drinking song by John Fletcher:

Wine works the heart up, wakes the wit; 
There is no cure 'gainst age but it. 
It helps the headache, cough, and tisic [phthisis] 
And is for all diseases physic.

Next topic:

bagpipes


----------



## waldvogel

Schwanda the Bagpiper, the opera by Weinberger

Next topic: *plumbing*


----------



## jenspen

waldvogel said:


> Schwanda the Bagpiper, the opera by Weinberger
> 
> Next topic: *plumbing*


...the pipes, the pipes are calling...


----------



## senza sordino

The opera toilet in Vienna, it really exists, trust me. 

















New topic: the telephone


----------



## KenOC

Gian Carlo Menotti: _The Telephone - Ou l'amour a trois.

_Next: Radio.


----------



## KenOC

No "radio"? Me neither. Anybody want to suggest a different topic?


----------



## LezLee

Got one! 
Steve Reich - Radio Rewrite

Next - Television or video


----------



## KenOC

Robert Ashley, _Improvement: An Opera for Television_.

Might also mention Wagner's Overture to the Flying Dutchman, often used in _Captain Video and his Video Rangers_.

Next topic: *Murder* (but not Lizzie Borden).


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> Robert Ashley, _Improvement: An Opera for Television_.
> 
> Might also mention Wagner's Overture to the Flying Dutchman, often used in _Captain Video and his Video Rangers_.
> 
> Next topic: *Murder* (but not Lizzie Borden).


"They have slain the Earl of Moray...."






Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears in a thrilling performance of Britten's arrangement of The Bonny Earl O'Moray.

Next topic: Satan


----------



## LezLee

There's the obvious Tartini - Devil's Trill
or
Smetana - The Devil's Wall
Dvorák - Kate and the Devil

Next - *Rodents*


----------



## KenOC

Rodents: Aaron Copland, _The Cat and the Mouse _(piano).

Next topic: Anger, wrath, or the like.


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> Rodents: Aaron Copland, _The Cat and the Mouse _(piano).
> 
> Next topic: Anger, wrath, or the like.


Why do the nations so furiously rage together (Messiah)

Next topic: Smuggling


----------



## KenOC

Smuggling: Beethoven’s Piano Sonata Op. 27/2, given the German name "Mondscheinsonate" or the Moonshine Sonata. A moonshiner is, of course, a smuggler. Hope that's not too much of a stretch! :lol:

But I'd love to hear what you had in mind.


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> Smuggling: Beethoven's Piano Sonata Op. 27/2, given the German name "Mondscheinsonate" or the Moonshine Sonata. A moonshiner is, of course, a smuggler. Hope that's not too much of a stretch! :lol:
> 
> But I'd love to hear what you had in mind.


Schumann's Der Kontrabandiste:






and


----------



## KenOC

Since your solution is so much more direct, I hope you'll post the new topic, thanks!


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> Since your solution is so much more direct, I hope you'll post the new topic, thanks!


No, that was my topic KenOC. Over to you.


----------



## KenOC

OK, topic is: *An annoying person *(generally). We all know a tune from the one I have in mind.


----------



## Barbebleu

jenspen said:


> "They have slain the Earl of Moray...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears in a thrilling performance of Britten's arrangement of The Bonny Earl O'Moray.


Is this not the origin of the Mondegreen?:lol:

(Google it if you don't know what it is)


----------



## KenOC

I had never heard that song. Wow!

"They have slain the Earl o'Moray, and laid him on the green."

or, as somebody once heard it, "...and Lady Mondegreen."


----------



## jenspen

KenOC said:


> OK, topic is: *An annoying person *(generally). We all know a tune from the one I have in mind.


The song that leapt to mind was:






"Yet everybody says I'm such a disagreeable man! And I can't think why".

Next topic: honey


----------



## KenOC

*Honey*...good! For the previous I had in mind the Romance from Shostakovich's _Gadfly_.


----------



## LezLee

Dowland - Honey from the hive 
Or : Arne - Where the bee sucks (?)

Next : *Pigs*


----------



## Art Rock

Schoenberg - Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte

And if you can't see the "pigs" connection, do read Orwell's Animal Farm

New topic: *mythical islands*


----------



## LezLee

Jolly good, I like your lateral thinking!


----------



## jenspen

Art Rock said:


> Schoenberg - Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte
> 
> And if you can't see the "pigs" connection, do read Orwell's Animal Farm
> 
> New topic: *mythical islands*


Could be the Tír na nÓg. "Here's Wikipedia: Arnold Bax wrote many classical pieces about Tir na NOg, specifically "Nympholept" (becoming transfixed by a wood nymph in Tir na NOg); his Third Symphony, about going to Tir na NOg; and the Sixth Symphony, in which Tir na NOg breaks off from our world and floats off into the ether never to come again.






I was typing Bax's setting of the Boar's Head Carol when the pig Napoleon popped into the thread. Co-incidence? I don't think so...

Next topic: Fathers and sons


----------



## Haydn man

At last one I can answer 

William Tell Overture Rossini

Next topic. *Mothers*


----------



## LezLee

Virgil Thomson - Mother Of Us All (about Susan B. Anthony)

Next - *Brothers*


----------



## KenOC

Bernardo Pasquini: _Cain & Abel _(oratorio)

Next topic: *Stepmother*


----------



## Orpheus

A member of the species may be found in this Prokofiev ballet, alongside the obligatory brace of ugly stepsisters:






Next: Cartography


----------



## KenOC

Cartography? Tan Dun, _The Map _(2004)

Next topic: *Subatomic physics*.


----------



## Orpheus

Hmm, _Ionization_ is a subatomic process:






Next: Primates


----------



## KenOC

Orpheus said:


> Hmm, _Ionization_ is a subatomic process:


Right you are! Schubert's _The Trout _might be good as well, since it's about fission.


----------



## KenOC

Primates: Peter Schat's opera _Monkey Subdues the White-bone Demon.
_
Next topic: *Memories*.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Primates: Peter Schat's opera _Monkey Subdues the White-bone Demon.
> _
> Next topic: *Memories*.


Schnittke Prelude in Memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich, for 2 violins (1975)
Schnittke Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky, for string quartet (1971)

Next topic: The number seven. (I don't mean someone's seventh symphony, or seventh piano concerto - Seven Dwarfs etc)


----------



## Art Rock

Koechlin: The Seven Stars Symphony

Next: actor(s) ... other than Koechlin: The Seven Stars Symphony....


----------



## KenOC

Peter Eotvos, _Seven_, commemorating the lives lost in the space shuttle Columbia disaster.

Next topic: The *telegraph*.

Oops! I'll hold that back. Topic is *actors*.


----------



## senza sordino

Art Rock said:


> Koechlin: The Seven Stars Symphony
> 
> Next: actor(s) ... other than Koechlin: The Seven Stars Symphony....





KenOC said:


> Peter Eotvos, _Seven_, commemorating the lives lost in the space shuttle Columbia disaster.


You two came up with an answer quickly. The number seven has always fascinated me: Seven deadly sins, seven days of the week, seven colours of the rainbow (possibly), seven seas, seven continents, seven wonders of the world, seven notes of a scale. I'm not a mystical person, but this number does seem to have some mysterious meanings.


----------



## R3PL4Y

Actors: Carlos Chavez's opera the Visitors has several actor characters who put on plays throughout the opera
Next topic: Money


----------



## MusicSybarite

Weill - The Threepenny Opera

Next: Malice


----------



## Haydn man

Actor Charles Dance
Multiple examples of dance in classical music probably most famous is Dance of The Sugar Plum Fairy By Tchaikovsky 

Oops too late


----------

